

Samsung Electronics' Market Value Drops Nearly $9 Billion - davidsmith8900
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303640604579295504048565272

======
mark_l_watson
I am surprised. My wife and I really like our Galaxy smartphones - favorite
gear. My Dad and brother have the new Samsung 4K super hi-def TVs, and
everything seems well tuned: great display and Android features are well
integrated. More great gear.

